# VDE Prüfung



## Unwissender (11 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Neu hier.
Kurz zu mir: bin 33 Jahre, gelernter Elektriker und habe dann 2 Jahre meine Weiterbildung zum Techniker gemacht.
Das ist nun auch schon wieder 9 Jahre her.

Zu meiner Frage: In meinem Betrieb machen wir ja die Prüfung für ortsgebundene Maschinen nach VDE0113.
Nun kommt jemand und sagt, das das so net ganz richtig ist,
es dürfen nur Personen diese Prüfung machen, die eine alle 2 Jahre wiederholende Schulung macht und
die Prüfung regelmäßig durchführen, also nicht alle 2Wochen einmal, oder so.
Was bedeutet regelmäßig???? Auslegungssache???? Der Betriebsgröße entsprechend????

Gruß daheim


----------



## Homer79 (11 Juni 2009)

> Nun kommt jemand und sagt, das das so net ganz richtig ist,
> es dürfen nur Personen diese Prüfung machen, die eine alle 2 Jahre wiederholende Schulung macht und
> die Prüfung regelmäßig durchführen, also nicht alle 2Wochen einmal, oder so.



so nen Schwachsinn hab ich ja noch nie gehört, natürlich kannst *DU* diese Prüfungen machen....


----------



## Sockenralf (11 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

das sollte doch alles in der entspr. BGV nachzulesen sein, oder?



MfG


----------



## jabba (11 Juni 2009)

Auszug aus der BGV A3


> Durchführungsanweisungen zu § 2 Abs. 2:
> Die Berufsgenossenschaft verweist in ihrem Mitteilungsblatt auf die im Anhang 3
> aufgeführten elektrotechnischen Regeln in der jeweils gültigen Fassung.
> zu § 2 Abs. 3:
> ...


----------



## Unwissender (11 Juni 2009)

Hab ich mir doch gedacht, er hatte nur kein Bock.

Danke!!!!


----------



## wm-webservice (15 Juni 2009)

*Nicht ganz so einfach*

Hallo Themenstarter,

es ist leider nicht damit getan eine Ausbildung wie oben genannt zu absolvieren sondern es ist ganz wichtig nach den Technischen Regeln für Betriebssicherheit TRBS hier speziell die TRBS 1203 Teil 3 Thema Befähigte Person zu handeln!!!!!!!
Hier ein kleiner Auszug :
Die Technische Regel konkretisiert die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung hinsichtlich der Ermittlung und Bewertung von Gefährdungen sowie der Ableitung von geeigneten Maßnahmen. Bei Anwendung der beispielhaft genannten Maßnahmen kann der Arbeitgeber insoweit die Vermutung der Einhaltung der Vorschriften der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung für sich geltend machen. Wählt der Arbeitgeber eine andere Lösung, hat er die gleichwertige Erfüllung der Verordnung schriftlich nachzuweisen.

Befähigte Personen müssen mit den durchzuführenden Maßnahmen vertraut sein und regelmässig (jährlich) an entsprechenden Fortbildungsmaßnahmen teilnehmen.

Den genauen Wortlaut kannst Du ja in der TRBS nachlesen. 
Hier der  Link dazu.

Denk bitte immer daran das Du dich mit Deiner Unterschrift unter diverse Papiere im Falle eines Personenschadens oder Sachschadens verantworten mußt !


MfG
Wolfgang


----------

